# Abby, AbMonster, Abster.... RIP Babygirl



## CKGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Abby is gone... She left this world at 1:30 this am. The vet called saying she was losing her battle and I asked him to end her pain. I can't believe my baby girl is gone. I thought I was prepared but I wasn't. I can't believe my baby girl is gone, just like that. She brought so much joy to my life and I will miss her forever and a day... Goodbye my happy lil girl! I hope you have plenty of things to shred while waiting for me at the bridge... Say hi to Binx, Hildy, Thor, Gus, Spudz for me. God speed my lil girl. 









I just did this pic a couple of days ago and didn't think anything about it. Now it means something different to me....








Such a beautiful little girl...








She sure was something else. 








Abby and my son.








One of her very first pics taken the night after she came home to be with us.



Her little self will be missed greatly around here. No more litter throwing, no more very loud thumps, no more nips in the tush, no more little miss thinking shes big.... No more of my Abby laughs... I can't even imagine what tomorrow will be like or even facing it without her. Many, many tears being shed tonight. No more pain for my sweet girl. RIP Abby.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 24, 2009)

We love you abby, you're a gorgeous bun, you had an amazing life with janet. binky free little one!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you so very much Dave.


----------



## Spring (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no . What devastating news, I'm incredibly sorry to hear this. Abby always reminded me of my Pebbles, and it's always so incredibly sad when such delicate lives are taken too soon. Binky free Abby. 

My thoughts will be with you,

:sad:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2009)

Urgh, what a horribly sad thing to wake up and see.

I'm so sorry. she was so lucky to have been loved so very much by you and your family.

Binky Free Abby.

x


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry Janet. Abby will be missed by everyone. I loved to read your stories about her. It always put a smile on my face. I know she was your little healer, and I'm sorry for your loss. She was just a Great Little Bun. 

ink iris: BINKY FREE ABBY ink iris:

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Boz (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry. :hug: You truly cared for Abby and she knows that. 

Binky Free Abby ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful little girl. Binky-free sweet Abby.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no I am so sad to see this thread. I'm so sorry Janet. She is an angel, your angel.

Abby rest in peace over the bridge... Binky free baby girl.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2009)

I was really hoping and praying I wouldn't wake up to find a thread like this...I'm so sorry.

My PM box is open if you need a place to vent...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 24, 2009)

oh Janet, I'm so sorry Abby is gone. I was hopping she'd make it through the night. 

Binky free Abby


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Abby is gone from your life. She was so lucky to have you. You're in my thoughts and prayers as you grieve for your baby girl.ray:


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 24, 2009)

My stomach dropped when I saw Abby's name here this morning, Janet :cry2.
I am so very sorry for your loss, and the pain your family is enduring...
I am thankful that Abby had you and yours to love her so deeply.
My very deepest condolences to you...:hug:
urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:
Sleep softly, dearest Abby.

Autumn


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Janet. When I saw this I was like, no it can't be. I am in tears after reading about her being gone. If there is anything that I can do to help you through this please let me know. I am here for you. Binky Free Abby!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG we're so sorry for your loss. She was a lot like our Bun-Bun--not the biggest in size but with a gigantic personality. She will be missed and mourned by all. Binky free little girl.:cry1:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 24, 2009)

:cry1:so sorry about Abby..

When a bun goes to the bridge really quickly like this it is so much harder to deal with .......

Binky free little girl !!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kind words for my lil girl. I appreciate everyone being so understanding and supportive. 
If I am not on here as much or seem slow to respond please understand that right now I am having a hard time coming here. Although my memories happened here, at my home, it also seems they are here too...
Binx loss was hard as I felt so guilty but I can't explain what Abbys' loss has made me feel. This is so much harder in some ways. Plus there was that something special between her and I. I have heard others say this and I guess it is true for Abby- she was and is my heart bun. Lord knows there will never be another like her for me but I hope there will be more I can love like I have her.... 
For now there is Tony and Happy to take care of but she was the heart of this little trio and it isn't the same without her spunky fun loving ways. This goodbye is extremely difficult...right up there with my GSD whom I never thought anyone would even come close to in my heart. I guess I should consider myself blessed for having been allowed to have her in my life and maybe later I will feel that way but right now I don't know how I feel other than sad... Abby would be disappointed in me. She was always happy and seemed to want the whole world to be happy with her. When I cried about Binx she sat on my lap and she thumped me..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 24, 2009)

oh i am so sad, i am so sorry for your loss. Binky free


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry. I thought of Abby just like my Frida--a real little sassmonster. I can't believe she is gone, she was so full of "piss and vinegar," as some folks say. How terrible to lose her so young. She had such a fun personality and although most wouldn't understand how you could have fondness for something so sassy, I totally understand loving a sassy little queen. The small bits of love that you get from her are more precious that way. Oh, I am so sorry.

Binky free, Abby. We'll miss your sassy pants antics.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh Janet, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:"Beautiful Girl"

You will be missed by many.

Hugs 

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sorry that you lost her..she was a beautiful girl.

You will be in my prayersray:

**hugs**


----------



## heaven33uk (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing Abby  I'm new to the forum and haven't gotten to know everyone properly yet but reading about Abby has still made me cry. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this . Abby was such a character - she's really going to be missed 

Jan


----------



## tomorrow264 (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 25, 2009)

Janet, if you want you can always see your Abby in my Sweetie. They are alike and look identical. I will try to get a good pic of her and post it on this forum. For now, she is the black bunny in my avatar.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, no! When I saw her name in the rainbow bridge area, my heart sank. I am so sorry you lost your sweet, sassy little girl. She had a huge personality for such a little bun. I'm sorry that you lost her so quickly. :hug:

Binky free at the Bridge, little girl. :rainbow:


----------



## anneq (Jul 25, 2009)

"I guess I should consider myself blessed for having been allowed to have her in my life"

Indeed you were, Janet.

I am so sorry for your loss - Abby was really one of those buns for me, that on this forum, shone through all your stories and anecdotes(sp).

Binky-free little girl:magicwand:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 27, 2009)

So sorry for you loss, binky free beautiful girl!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Sweetie...I'm so sorry I missed this. We've had so much going on here, I haven't had time to visit the forum much...and look what I missed...

I feel so awful for you...

Drop me a line if you need a friend...

Hugs to you and yours,

Rosie*

Binky free, sweet Abbs...you will always be loved and held dear to our hearts.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Tonight is rough... I don't actually know why I am having a rough time. 

I have been holding it together during the day as I don't want my kids to see me crying but at night...
It was mine and Abby's time. The kids would be in bed and it could be just me and her. I miss that.
Tony is out with me and he is good at consoling but I miss Abby's little mischevious personality. 
I miss her way of totally annoying the bejeezus out of me but making me smile at the same time. I miss seeing her binkying through the room at what seemed an extraordinary pace... 
I miss her sporadic licks. I miss her nudges when she felt ignored. I miss her nips even... Mostly I miss looking down and seeing her- either zipping by or sitting right in front of me staring at me...
I miss brushing her and I miss the times she wanted to take my hand on for reaching into her domain and rearranging the furniture she had so carefully placed... I miss rubbing her nose and seeing her eyes close from the enjoyment. 
I am not certain many buns loved just being alive as much as Abby did. She had not a care in the world. Her greatest joy was to throw her head back and jump-binkying and twisting to and fro... I didn't ever capture it on film but it is captured in my heart and my mind.. I can see it just as if she were here with me... 
I wish she were here. I miss her so very much.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 30, 2009)

It will take time to heal. 

You are a very good bunny mom. Abby was well loved and she knew that.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are definitely the times I miss mine the most, too...the times that were special to them. 

I feel so deeply for you, Hun...I know she means the world to you and always will. 

I know how it is...crying when the kids aren't around. Every time we've lost somebun, I've done the same, and I'll admit...it's hard to do! Feeding time has always been the most difficult...it's my favorite time with them.

You let me know if you need a friend to talk with, ok? I know it's hard, though, talking about it...but I'm here for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you both so very much.

That is absolutely beautiful Ali. I love it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome it's important to share it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Ali- It is beautiful!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sorry your beautiful girl was taken. She will have felt your love in everything you did for her.

Binky Free Abby ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 2, 2009)

Ali: That was very beautiful!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 2, 2009)

:shock: i just saw the name.. oh im very sorry for your huge loss.
binky free and high abby


----------



## CKGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you so very much Elena.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 6, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Thank you so very much Elena.


 its ok. i did not belive it till 2 days later.. 
i dont normally come in.. but i saw abbs name...
binky free


----------



## CKGS (Jul 24, 2010)

It's been a year today and although I don't post anymore... Today I had to. Today's the anniversary of my little AbMonsters death... I miss her so very much and though the pain isn't quite as raw anymore- it is still there.

I see a picture of her and often it is still hard to not cry and sometimes I do. I often think about adding another LionHead but I am worried that I won't feel the same about another one. I am still afraid I will expect some 'Abbyness' in the bun and be disappointed. So for now I wait and look at her pictures, read my posts concerning her, relive the memories of her, and wait til I can add another LH whom will have it's own personality.



Abby, 

I know I grumbled at you sometimes and even called you names but I NEVER stopped loving you, ever. The moments I was allowed to share with you are some of my favorite memories and something your passing could never take away from me. 

There were times when I told you that you were hitting the door and times when I laughed harder than I ever have, Times when you allowed me to pet you and times when you lunged at me grunting and meaning business... Times when you sat near me or on me, times when you chased your own shadow, times when you binkyed so high and twisted so much that I felt sure you would injure yourself. Times when you circled me and nipped my tush- claiming me as your own (Bless those memories) and those times when you told me in no uncertain terms to GET AWAY and STAY AWAY. 

Everyone of those memories, while somewhat frustrating at the time, are precious and priceless to me now. 

I love you my little baby girl, my diva, my queen bee. I will never forget you- how could I? Sending much love sweetie. Mama will see you again...


----------



## JimD (Jul 25, 2010)

ray:... :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 26, 2010)

:hugsquish:
You can email me anytime you need to.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks ((((Jim)))) and ((((Becka)))). I miss many of the people whom I got to know on this forum! 
I am sorry I haven't kept in touch Becka. Things have been quite hectic and it isn't as easy for me to be online much anymore. I haven't stopped thinking about any of you though and caring for you. I think our love for the fuzzies will always keep us bonded in some way or another.


----------

